# MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL WHATS YOUR HOLIDAY SMOKE????????????????



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a box of Coro's i have been sitting on for a few years. Believe me for me that's a long time, anything i smoke with age i usually got that way.
Anyway the box will be on the table close to but not under the tree. All that stop in may grab one and smoke of course if it runs out there is a humidor on the other end table. Tis the season to be jolly the only thing that bothers me is a few that stop by. And treat the beloved CORO like its a cigar they won on cbid for a dollar LOL!:fear:

Anyways MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my friends on Puff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!eace:
So what are you guys smoking for Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

A CORO also, that's been rolling around the drawer for 3 years


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Merry Christmas Tony, fellow puffers!!! I will probably smoke a BHK!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got some BHK52s in. I think I'm going to smoke my first Behike on Christmas!


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, since I just started getting a serious sinus infection suddenly this morning I probably won't be smoking anything


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Opus X Perfecxion X from 2012


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I smoke 1 cigar each year around xmas / new year from my Cohiba 04 sublime box. I used to pair it with some pappy, but I ran out of pappy a couple of year ago. It's one of things I look forward to all year.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

LGC No. 2 02'
4 year old Johnny O
Johnny O SBMF from June this year, just to see how far along they are
 @Old Smokey


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> LGC No. 2 02'
> 4 year old Johnny O
> Johnny O SBMF from June this year, just to see how far along they are
> @Old Smokey


Justin, let me know about the Johnny's. Mine are buried and I have left them alone so far. Merry Christmas my friend!


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Old Smokey said:


> Justin, let me know about the Johnny's. Mine are buried and I have left them alone so far. Merry Christmas my friend!


Will do. Merry xmas to you too buddy


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

I will be working. 

However, I will probably have a 2012 AF Shark on the 26th as I am currently out of CC's.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

For me...I have an Espi from 2002 or so that's been calling my name...I hope to share a stogie with my 18 year old...I was able to secure a Fonseca from 1996...his birth year. He should enjoy that one!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I will be breaking open a box of Bolivar Gold Medals from '08.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm prolly gonna be smoking a BBF. although CoLas have been flirting with me for a long time.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

jabuan said:


> I'm prolly gonna be smoking a BBF. although CoLas have been flirting with me for a long time.


The CoLa is one ive yet to try...soon some may have to be rehomed into my humi....


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Back at you Tony, to you and your family. Im Planning on smoking a Island Prince Bumboocha: 52 Ring, 6 1/8 inch and some 100%Kona coffee that just arrived yesterday from Hawaii. Love the Kona coffee, might add some Kahlua to it. Love the Island smokes too. Thats my simple plan.


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

Picked up a '13 Holiday Blend from Viaje last month, that'll be my Christmas stick.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Probably a Padron 1964. Merry Christmas to everyone here on Puff!:ss


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

It depends on when we get done with dinner...

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

If the rain doesn't stop, nothing.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Connie A, Cohiba Espy, or a Siglo6. Decisions decisions


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Gonna burn my 2015 Davidoff Year of the Sheep. Washed down with some nice Glenrothes Select Scotch.

Merry Christmas to you Tony, and all you other brothers and sisters.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

went with a '14 BBF on Christmas day on the beach.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jabuan said:


> went with a '14 BBF on Christmas day on the beach.


Damn Jo Jo i am jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Must be wonderful to live in a place where when you get up in the morning.
Its like being on vacation even though you got to go to work.
Thanks for sharing.
Damn i gotta hit that lotto.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn Jo Jo i am jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Must be wonderful to live in a place where when you get up in the morning.
> Its like being on vacation even though you got to go to work.
> Thanks for sharing.
> Damn i gotta hit that lotto.


not gonna lie brotha @TonyBrooklyn it doesn't suck. but I gotta be honest, beautiful landscapes and mild weather don't make us immune to crime and poverty. just gotta know where not to go like any place I guess.

there are many mornings where I commute along the coastlines and forget where I'm going. hahahaha


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Makes me wish I could have spent Christmas in New York! Too dang cold to enjoy cigars here right now but I hope those COROs treated you well. Hope everybody had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn Jo Jo i am jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Must be wonderful to live in a place where when you get up in the morning.
> Its like being on vacation even though you got to go to work.
> Thanks for sharing.
> Damn i gotta hit that lotto.


Brah, when you grow up there, you take it for granted...I lived a couple miles from the best bodysurfing on the island and miss it...bodysurf all day and grab a couple manapua from the truck on the way home. I could do that forever.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Engineer99 said:


> Brah, when you grow up there, you take it for granted...I lived a couple miles from the best bodysurfing on the island and miss it...bodysurf all day and grab a couple manapua from the truck on the way home. I could do that forever.


lemme guess...if you're from Oahu...Sandy's. anywhere else I have no clue. cuz sadly I flew here, while you grew here. Hehehehe.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Da Fat man in Hawaii sent me this. Primo....Thanks to my Army buddy in da Big Island. PS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jabuan said:


> not gonna lie brotha @TonyBrooklyn it doesn't suck. but I gotta be honest, beautiful landscapes and mild weather don't make us immune to crime and poverty. just gotta know where not to go like any place I guess.
> 
> there are many mornings where I commute along the coastlines and forget where I'm going. hahahaha


I hear you Jo Jo an Author once said and i Quote 
"We all knew where our 'neighborhood' somehow ended. Beyond that, a person was a stranger."
I am still Jealous though!
Have a very Happy New Year!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Late to the party but it was 2008 BBFs for me, my brother, dad and uncle joe. Good smokes


----------

